# Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe ;)



## brando (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich habe mal im Winter etwas rumgebastelt und dabei ist das da unten auf den Bildern rausgekommen. Es handelt sich um geflochtene Wattwurmimitate die innen hohl sind. Ich habe vor diese mit Miesmuschel  zu fållen (gehn auch Innereien,andere Muscheln/Schnecken???) und mit Endblei und zwei Seitenarmen oder mit Blinker/Buttløffel---30cm Schnur--Køder hier in Norwegen auf Platte zu probieren. Mir ist schon klar, dass sie gegen echte Wattwårmer wohl nicht ankommen aber sollte das ganze nicht theoretisch funktionieren da Miesmuschel meiner Meinung nach ein SUPER-Køder ist, der leider meist nicht so ganz einfach am Haken befestigt werden kann. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt auch nicht ob das in Norge funktionieren sollte, sondern ob der Køder generell von Platten gut genommen werden kann (ich denke mal in diesem Forumhier sind die richtigen Platte-Experten). Also der Køder ist leicht, relativ weich (læsst sich etwas zusammendråcken---also die Fische werden sich nicht gleich die Zæhne ausbeissen und sofort wieder ablassen)  aber leider nicht beweglich, d.h. es flattert und wackelt so gut wie nix ( der unterste hat nen Wackelschwanz bekommen, der daråber einen Leuchtschwanz). 
Meint ihr die Plattfische kønnten sich mit meinem Wurm anfreunden|kopfkrat


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Hallo Brando,
die Idee hört sich gut an, probier das doch mal aus und gib uns Bescheid wie es funktoniert hat.


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Also, wenn ich Platter wäre wäre ich platt vor Freude, wenn die Kameraden vor mir rumliegen würden. Sie wären förmlich ein Leckerbissen für mich!
Kläre uns bitte auf, ob meine Freunde im Wasser das auch so sehen|sagnix.

Grüße Dieter


----------



## brando (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

jupp...ich werde hoffentlich die Tage mal los und dann werde ich berichten ob ich damit was an den Haken bekommen habe.


----------



## Doggy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Die sehen wirklich toll aus! Ich würd die auch mal mit rohem Garnelenfleich füllen.
Gruß David


----------



## brando (22. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Ich hab ja schon vor 6 Monaten nen Test angekündigt...aber nun geht mal nicht davon aus, dass ich nix mehr geschrieben habe weil der test in die Hose gegangen ist   
ich bin ganz einfach nicht zum Plattfischangeln gekommen...aber wenn ich dann mal los war werde ich hier berichten...versprochen


----------



## Hummer (22. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Wir sind gespannt! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

dann hau mal rein! Vllt hast ja n neuen Topköder entwickelt


----------



## Waldi (23. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Solltest Dir die Teile patentieren lassen. Sehen echt plattentauglich aus. 
Ich bin ja öffters in der glücklichen Situation, die Platten beim Fressen beobachten zu können. Es sind eigentlich zwei entscheidende Sachen, die die Jungs zum Köder führen.
1. Geruch:
Ich konnte beobachten, dass die Platten an manchen Tagen in nur einigen Sekunden den am Teichrand plazierten Köder gefunden haben. (Teich ca. 5 x 6m) Dabei spüren diese "Supernasen" eigentlich alles auf, was irgendwie ins Futterbild passt. Also alles was das Meer so hergibt. Ich habe auch mal nicht schlecht gestaunt, das sogar geräucherter Schinken ruckzuck gefunden wurde.
2. Bewegung, optische Reize
Waren es mal die lackierten Fingernägel meiner Tochter oder zum Teichgrund trudelnde Maiskörner, die Plattenneugier ist fast nicht zu überbieten.

Deine Eigenbauwürmer werden mit Sicherheit unter 1. einschlagen und wenn Du den Köder ab und zu etwas zupfst, kannst Du auch noch die Neugier ausnutzen.

Es sei aber auch bemerkt, ob 1. oder 2., wenn die Platten den Köder finden haben sie noch lange nicht zugebissen.
Es scheint manchmal als würde ein Schild am Wurm hängen "Achtung die Sache hat einen Haken" und der Platte bleibt fast mit dem Maul auf dem Köder liegen und beißt nicht.
Das sind dann bestimmt die Schneidertage. Ein Glück, dass wir am Wasser nicht wissen wie viele Platten wir heute "fast" gefange haben.

Wenn aber zu 1. und 2. noch ein entscheidender Faktor hinzukommt, der da Futterneid heißt, dann ist Plattenfangen angesagt. Ich habe beobachtet, wenn ein Platter zuschlägt, dann gehts plötzlich los. Die reißen sich gegenseitig die Köder aus dem Maul. Ja sogar Mais, welcher zu Hundertstück lange unberührt am Grund lag wird gierig aufgesaugt.

Ich glaube Dein Wurm wird dann auch nicht liegengelassen.
Wird mich wohl auch interessieren, aus was Du das Teil gebastelt hast.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## brando (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

@waldi: cool...hast du Platte im teich? bestimmt super interessant. Aber das hab ich auch schon gehört, dass sie manchmal einfach nicht wollen bzw. den Köder angeblich sofort wieder ausspucken. Ich denke auch, dass die Würmer auf jedenfall sehr aktiv gefischt werden müssten...Spinnerblätter,Buttlöffel oder ähnliches können ja die Neugier ansprechen...lecker Muschelfleisch sollte den Rest erledigen (so viel also zur Theorie )
Zur Patentierung: Ich glaub das lohnt sich nicht...schützt doch nur vor 1:1  Kopien oder? Und wer die genau so herstellt wie ich und damit groß ins Ködergschäft einsteigen will...der braucht aber viel Zeit (ich glaub ich hab über 1 Stunde pro Wurm gebraucht). Hergestellt übrigens aus Monofil


----------



## Pikehunter20 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Denke auch das Sie einschlagen werden, aus den von Waldi genannten gründen, und weil ich mit Muschelfleich schon super Erfolge erziehlen konnte, nur die Haltbarkeit am Harken ist halt *******.... Wünsch dir viel erfolg und lass mal hören wie die dinger laufen!

LG & Tight Lines


----------



## Düsselfjorden (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Warte begierig auf erste Ergebnisse und bin bei Erfolg einer der ersten Besteller... |supergri


Gruss
 Bastian


----------



## Waldi (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Hallo Brando,
guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28231


----------



## brando (25. November 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

waldi...das hab ich doch schonmal gelesen...muss ich wieder vergessen haben... bestimmt mega interessant...
ich kann ja mal vorbeikommen und nen Wurm durchs Wasser zupfen:q natürlich ohne Haken:m


----------



## Küstenfuchs (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Hallo brando!
Sehen ja echt super aus, deine Wattis.
Frage: Wie hast du dir das mit dem befüllen vorgestellt? Das Muschelfleisch im ganzen oder als Brei? 
Und wie bekommst du das Zeug ohne viel Fummelei da rein? 
Wird Zeit, das du die Dinger mal testest,
ich bin schon ganz neugierig.
Also, viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## brando (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

ja wird echt Zeit...mit dem befüllen ist das so eine Sache...sind ja relativ klein (wie dick darf so ein Wurm eurer Meinung nach sein um von den Platten gut genommen zu werden---in Norwegen fängt man ja viele Platte mit fingerdicken Fischfetzen und reker---die sind auch um einiges dicker als so ein wattwurm). Ich habe die mal probeweise befüllt und da hab ich einfach die Muschel geknackt und dann mit nen Stock das ganze in den Wurm gedrückt---da das muschelfleisch doch ziemlich gut zusammenhält war das ganze dann gar nicht so schwer--man macht sie allerdings die finger etwas matschig. Gut wäre ein befüll-rohr oder soetwas..da habe ich noch nix passendes gefunden aber ich werde mal weitersuchen--irgendwas trichterförmiges wobei das Rohr dann in den Wurm passen müsste--habe mir auch mal ne Squeeze tube bestellt und werde die dann nach erhalt testen.
 Das saubermach problem war allerdings viel größer--aber jetzt kann man die unten aufklappen und dann einfach alles durchspülen.


----------



## Küstenfuchs (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Moin brando!
So, die Saison nimmt jetzt langsam fahrt auf, wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit vielleicht mal deine "Röhrenwürmer" zu testen, oder??
Petri
Küstenfuchs


----------



## brando (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

So...da ich selbst nicht zum testen komme habe ich nun zwei Probe-Päckchen an Boardies hier geschickt. Ich glaube der eine wird sie eher auf die herkömmliche Brandungsangler-Art testen...der andere eher über Grund gezupft. Bin gespannt ob dabei was vernünftiges rauskommt 
VIEL ERFOLG


----------



## suurhusen (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

Moin Brando,
dann lass mal was von dir hören wie die Teilchen eingeschlagen haben.
Sollte es gut laufen bin ich der nächste der welche haben möchte.

mfg Suurhusen#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *

...sonst hast du schöne warme Socken für Deine Hamster...|supergri


----------



## Dummfisch (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Meine Superwattwurm-Geheimwaffe *



brando schrieb:


> ja wird echt Zeit...mit dem befüllen ist das so eine Sache... Gut wäre ein befüll-rohr oder soetwas..



Hallo brando,
mein Tipp zum Befüllen: Hau' das, was du reinfüllen willst in einen Mixer, besorg dir in der Apotheke eine große Spritze (60 ml), nimm de Kolben aus der Spritze und packe dann die Füllung rein. Kolben wieder rein und los kann es gehen.
Ich denke, besser geht es nicht.
Viel Glück
dummfisch


----------

